# Results of OWF Last Tournament of the Season



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

The Ohio Walleye Federation held its last event of the year out of ARU in Ashtabula OH on Sat August 22nd Sponsored by Vic’s Sports Center. When the anglers made it outside the break wall in Ashtabula they were met with an unusual site calm water on Lake Erie, and this would be the case for the entire day with waves remaining 1ft or less with bright sunny skies. As this was the last event of the year there was a lot at stake for a few of the anglers competing for the Ohio Walleye Cup. As the event came to a close it was the team of Fenstamaker and Thorp weighing in at 39.2lbs taking 1st place. Coming in a close 2nd place was the team of Jobes and Wilmot bringing in a 5 fish limit of 37.84lbs and rounding out the top 3 was the team of Davies and Kerr weighing in at 36.22lbs. Teams reported catching there fish using dipsys and worm harness in the morning and in the afternoon resorting to crankbaits and wire line.

Teams BF Total Place
Fenstermaker / Thorp 8.16 39.2 1

Jobes / Wilmot 8.88 37.84 2

Davies / Kerr 8.24 36.22 3

Cappelli / Jackson 8.56 35.86 4

Erb / Burkholder 33.16 5


The Ohio Walleye Cup was also determined at this event given out every year to the team with the most cumulative points for the year. For the second straight year it was the team of Marion Erb and Robert Burkholder taking home the $250 and the trophy finishing with 573 points. Special Thanks to all our sponsors for making these events possible. See www.fishowf.com or find us on facebook-- https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ohio-Walleye-Federation/554964111183365 for complete results and to support our sponsors. Remember…….. *HAVE FUN AND FISH!!

Special Thanks to all our sponsors:

Vic's Marine-OWF's CBC Title Sponsor(Lake Erie & “Geneva Vic's Challenge")

Ravenna Marine-OWF's (ILC Title Sponsor)

Haine's Marine Canyon Coolers

Worlwide Insurance Bay Rat Lures

Les's Bait Mepps

Reef Runner Rodmaker’s Shop

Fin Feather & Fur ******* Outfitters

Kames Kerr Automotive

Cisco Traxtech

Fish USA

Church's Tackle

These sponsors make our tournaments possible!!!!
*


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Congrats to all. Looking forward to next season. Great job OWF!


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

GREAT JOB MARION & ROBERT.


----------

